# 2016 8.2 dxt stainless



## MLGA (Nov 2, 2018)

trying something new next winter and dont need this plow anymore. plow works like a charm. paint could use a touch up. had a little work done to it back in October. needs a new cutting edge. has the SLE3 lights. 

Plow only 4k obo. located in Woodhaven, Michigan just south of Detroit


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What are you trying?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've got a buyer for you @MLGA


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Thumbs up for a great seller


----------

